# When did you give your puppy his or her first bath?



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

We were thinking of giving her a bath today but wanted to check and see when you gave your baby their first bath at home. 

It is cold here but we have the house nice and toasty for her (and she has so many blankets that my family said yesterday that it looked like she had a baby shower) and she goes potty on her pads, not outside.

Just trying to be cautious and not bathe her too soon.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Ou can bath her now her breeder should have already bathed her daisy I bathed after a week coz I HATE the puppy smell and I'm funny about scents

Lotus I bathed te day after she came here.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

U can bathe them whenever as long as you keep them warm after I have bathed 2 week old puppies and just put them on a warm heating pad after.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks! A Christmas day bath for her, then!

Our breeder is incredible. All of the puppies looked and smelled clean and the sun room where they lived was also very tidy. She smelled just yummy until being passed around yesterday to family (she's a MAJOR kisser and snuggler) wearing various perfume and such and now she smells like a perfume mix!

Thanks for the advice (as usual!)!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I don't bathe my chi in the winter. I'm too afraid of pneumonia. I also take my chi outside to do her busiiness, so I don't chance giving her a bath when it's cold outside, but that's just me. If she really needed a bathe tho, I would bathe her in the bathroom instead of the sink with the door closed and sit with her til I felt she was dry enough to come out. Short hair chis don't get dirty as much as a longer hair chi or other dogs.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Okay. Here is what we did. Seriously, we handle her like a china cup or Ming vase and act as though neither of us have bathed a dog-we are pitiful!

Put her towel and blankets in the dryer. We put a hand towel in bottom of the sink and adjusted the water. Our living, dining and kitchen are one room so we had it warm and had the fire going as well. Thought the sprayer for the sink seemed too harsh just yet so we rinsed her with a plastic cup. 

She was not too fond of the bath and tried to jump out onto the floor. It was like a wrestling match with soapy, slick water and a nimble smooth fast moving opponent! haha!

Anyway, got her bathed, hubby got towel and we dried her off and flipped the towel over and I held her in it until she was dry then we held her in her warm blankets and she fell asleep!

Since she is so small and does not get dirty really, Spring will likely be her next bath experience!

Thanks again!!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Aww! That's sounds so funny! I bet she felt wonderful after a nice warm bath so I can understand how she fell asleep so quick. Good job. A little hint about the sprayer. Sprayers will sometimes scare them so when I use the sprayer on Midgie, I hold it real close to her body & she doesn't mind it that much. I think the farther away you hold the sprayer, it's scary to them. Midgie don't care for baths much either, but she loves how she feels after one.


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

we bath tulula all the time, she is so used to it she will bark at anyone in the bath to join them lol. we really rub her down afterwards with a towel and as she is sc, it doesn't take long


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

I bathed Chico the morning after I got him.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Rico gets at least a bath a week....never a bother. Love a sweet smelling pup..with soft fur.


----------

